# hello from Louisiana



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey MD, we appreciate your service over ther across the pond. Be safe. I'm about 90 miles from Shreveport. Do most of my hunting in Sabine Parish but do get to hunt some in the Benton area. Get home safe and whack some deer.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk and God Bless you for serving our country!.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to AT from a fellow Louisiana native!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* mud duck. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.  Stay safe.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## mud_duck (Jul 21, 2008)

i and everyone else over really appretiate the support guys thanks alot


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for your service! When you get back, go over to Hoot N Holler archery and shoot a Hoyt before you decide on that Mathews.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk, Thank you for serving our country.


----------

